
Show HN: LocalCatch – Location-based fishing game on Messenger - godot
https://localcatch.club/
======
conrad300
Hi everyone, creator here. LocalCatch is a location-based fishing game that
gives you surprises! Each fish you capture carries a message with real-life
incentives.

Game play is really simple - send a location on Messenger, and it will catch
you a fish. Direct link to play is
[https://m.me/localcatchclub](https://m.me/localcatchclub), and we also post
prizes and contests on
[https://www.facebook.com/localcatchclub/](https://www.facebook.com/localcatchclub/).

------
godot
Submitting on behalf of the team that I'm advising.

Fun little game on the Messenger platform -- catches fish based on the
location you're in (or that you send it).

